# ceriman-filled ear



## Andrew1980

what does ceriman-filled ear mena in context of ear temperature measurement as: "Be sure to keep ear clean since a ceriman-filled or feather-filled ear is possible to cause inaccuracy"? is it exactly a wax inside the ear?


----------



## morzh

What the heck is this? Where are you getting all this?


----------



## Andrew1980

Excuse me morzh if it was too easy for me i would not ask here. This is a manual of thermotalk (distant thermometer sth like this)I think the "ceriman" is misspelt here I decided on wax like "ушная сера" because there is nothing elese in the ear except for wax and hair to be cleaned of.Sorry for such topic


----------



## morzh

Andrew1980 said:


> Excuse me morzh if it was too easy for me i would not ask here. This is a manual of thermotalk (distant thermometer sth like this)I think the "ceriman" is misspelt here I decided on wax like "ушная сера" because there is nothing elese in the ear except for wax and hair to be cleaned of.Sorry for such topic



1. Who makes it ? Chinese? Who wrote the manual? Realize that even the instructions in Russian I remember from the Soviet times, of Chinese-made products, were so unreadable one could only guess. "Черви пасют". This has nothing to do with the language knowledge.
You need to give the manufacturer (the country of origine) so we know what we are dealing with.

2. You need to give more context, preferably longer passages from the manual, so we could try to guess what is what.

3. As you are translating a poorly written English, you are better of first going to the English forum and asking them to try to correct English version first. Then you (if you still need it) may come here and we will help you with further translation.
Otherwise you are wasting your time, and ours too.


----------



## Maroseika

At least Spanish and Portuguese texts don't mention any ceriman or feathers:

4. Asegurase de mantener el oído limpio para conseguir una lectura óptima. 
4. Certifique-se de que mantém o ouvido limpo para conseguir uma leitura
óptima.
(Для обеспечения оптимального результата измерений следует убедиться в чистоте ушей).

It very much looks like a humour of the English text authors: Следите за чистотой ушей, поскольку уши, заполненные филодендронами и перьями, могут вызвать неточность измерения.


А вот поляки, похоже, купились:
Ucho, w którym będzie mierzona temperatura musi być czyste. Nie może być zapchane *woszczyną lub watą*, gdyż pomiar nie będzie dokładny.
Тут уже говорится об ушной сере или вате.
А в чешском варианте поминается ушной волос:
4. Zajistěte, aby bylo ucho čisté, protože ucho plné ušního mazu nebo *chmýří* může způsobit nepřesnost.
 Так может быть, это как раз ближе всего к первоисточнику? Ведь и вата, и волосы - вполне возможная вещь в ухе, и несколько напоминает feather.

P.S. А зачем вы это переводите, если вся инструкция уже давно переведена на русский?


----------



## justAnote

Andrew1980 said:


> what does ceriman-filled ear mena in context of ear temperature measurement as: "Be sure to keep ear clean since a ceriman-filled or feather-filled ear is possible to cause inaccuracy"? is it exactly a wax inside the ear?


Could be some formation from "ceruminosis", no?


----------



## elemika

I guess they are talking about "cer*u*men (ear wax)" (click) and sometimes they call long hair on an earflap as "ear feather", at least while speaking of the dogs (click)


----------



## Andrew1980

я не знал, в любом случае, я уже сдал заказ, спасибо


----------



## Andrew1980

yes. that's right, thanks


----------



## Andrew1980

thanks, your cooment was most helpful


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> I guess they are talking about "cer*u*men (ear wax)" (click) and sometimes they call long hair on an earflap as "ear feather", at least while speaking of the dogs (click)



You are absolutely right. This is it. I just wonder why I did not see it. I know the word, but the "earwax" is what's used normally. Also where "ушная сера" stems from (серумен).
I bet it is Chinese.  I mean the thermometer and the instruction. "Черви пасют!" . Как пасютили в 80-х, так до сих пор и пасют.


----------



## elemika

It could be just a typo.
See here (for the same device):


> Be sure to keep ear clean. A cerumen-filled or feather-filled ear may cause inaccuracy



The manufacturer is in Toronto, and the company is in L.A. (Tremblay Harrison Inc)


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> It could be just a typo.
> See here (for the same device):
> 
> 
> The manufacturer is in Toronto, and the company is in L.A. (Tremblay Harrison Inc)



It is not a typo. Both vowels are changed, and an existing word is formed. Sort of "я не сифилитик - я филателист". Or that overused joke about "выхухоль".  Along with putting feathers in the ear. In the best case, a person who wrote the manual is an illiterate. And, as I know, today no one proofreads manuals. Cost-cutting.
But my theory is, everything takes place overseas, and the headquarters are based out of Canada / US.
An American or a Canadian, even if calling cerumen "ceriman" (we have plenty of illiterates here), would not put feathers in the ear.


----------



## Andrew1980

thanks morzh, anyway it's an earwax


----------



## elemika

morzh said:


> Along with putting feathers in the ear.
> 
> An American or a Canadian.... would not put feathers in the ear.



I agree, but sometimes people use the thermometers (and other devices) in very unusual way like here :From egg to chicken 


> There are several ways of recording embryo temperatures, but the easiest and
> cheapest way of doing it is by using an infra-red ear thermometer as used for humans



Maybe the authors are warning against the application of their product to avian ear ...


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> I agree, but sometimes people use the thermometers (and other devices) in very unusual way like here :From egg to chicken
> 
> 
> Maybe the authors are warning against the application of their product to avian ear ...



Yes, rectal is the preferred method with chickens (trying to picture that)


----------

